# Anyone know where to find the rear dash



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm looking for a resto for the back dash, mine was replaced years before I got it and it is a horrible shaggy carpet that was thrown in....lol. I've looked on yearone and a couple other places with no luck.

-X


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You may not be finding it because it's called a package tray. ALL the restoration dealers have them in a variety of choices; stock, 2 speaker mesh, colors, etc. Here's a link to Ames for reference.
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=A293BK


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The one I got for mine fit for crap, had to do some trimming to get it to fit good.


----------

